# Deadly train collision caught on tape



## rkenney

Two dead, two injured after train plows into car in Kentucky


http://video.foxnews.com/v/41143697...aught-on-tape/?intcmp=obnetwork#sp=show-clips


----------



## D&J Railroad

How can people be so preoccupied with whatever that they don't hear the horn, the bells or see the flashing lights?


----------



## rkenney

This one looks to me like they might have intentionally tried to beat the train.

The train always wins!hwell:


----------



## sstlaure

rkenney said:


> This one looks to me like they might have intentionally tried to beat the train.
> 
> The train always wins!hwell:


I tried to see if the driver was on a cell phone, but the window tint makes it impossible to tell.

I think most people are just MUCH too involved in other stuff while they are driving rather than paying attention.:sly: I see people do stupid things every single day.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

Looks like the guy is trying to warn the train....futile, to say the least....!!hwell:
Would be curious to know if the guy driving the car was showing off for a friend...
("Here.....hold my beer and WATCH THIS!! I'm only gonna do this ONCE!!!!!!!!")
Boy, this rash of rail accidents is really giving trains a "black eye"!!!:thumbsdown:

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Fire21

dasB&M2-6-0 said:


> Boy, this rash of rail accidents is really giving trains a "black eye"!!!:thumbsdown:


I truly believe most people understand the matchup of mass between a car and a train. Therefore I don't think the trains are getting black eyes. But there ARE a lot of morons out there who just don't believe that "it" could happen to them.

I guess I'm from the old school...I always look both ways when crossing tracks, realizing that a simple flaw in the system could keep the lights off, the bells from ringing, and the arms from coming down.


----------



## sstlaure

Fire21 said:


> I truly believe most people understand the matchup of mass between a car and a train. Therefore I don't think the trains are getting black eyes. But there ARE a lot of morons out there who just don't believe that "it" could happen to them.
> 
> I guess I'm from the old school...I always look both ways when crossing tracks, realizing that a simple flaw in the system could keep the lights off, the bells from ringing, and the arms from coming down.


With how emotional vs rational our populace has become.....don't be surprised if this IS giving trains a black eye in public perception. Afterall....people can't be expected to pay attention to their driving ALL the time, can they? Surely others must do more to protect these innocent people from their own actions. :sly::sly::sly::sly:

I say "protect the rest of the population" and put in more train crossings so we can really get to thinning the herd with gusto........:smokin:


----------



## Fire21

Good thinking, Scott. Cull the herd. I wonder how many who have been hit and survived manage to repeat the event at some later date? I mean, once stupid, twice moronic? :dunno:

I've seen those European blockades where this huge steel column rises out of the pavement, and anyone who hits it comes to an abrupt stop...maybe we could install those instead of crossing arms. You know, put them across all lanes to prevent driving around them. Or maybe the old tire slashers like were used at the drive-in theaters to keep peeps from driving in the out lane.

Or maybe back to the 1st paragraph and let nature take it's course........ :sly:


----------



## sstlaure

Fire21 said:


> Or maybe back to the 1st paragraph and let nature take it's course........ :sly:


This is the most cost effective solution for society. Can you imagine the cost of upgrading every railroad crossing?

When I lived in Oklahoma, there were hundreds of crossings on dirt roads that weren't even marked other than a sign. No lights, no bars, etc.....people were smart enough to stop at them because they understood that a multi-million pound train could come rolling down that path at any time. Every once in a while you'd get some idiot that blew through the intersection at the wrong time and gets nailed. There's only so much you can do for people, and these last few have been prime examples of that. 

The signs and lights are clearly visible, and you would have thought the driver would have also been a bit more careful with all of those pedestrians at the crossing (those doing the filming...you can see quite a few people around in the videos.)

The driver was being careless and paid for it with their (and their passengers) lives.


----------



## Old_Hobo

I don't think trains are getting a "black eye" because of all the recent accidents......actually, I believe it's the opposite......trains are getting credit for eliminating the "Darwin" awards people.....if anything, trains should get even more credit for performing a greatly needed public service.......


----------



## Old_Hobo

dasB&M2-6-0 said:


> Looks like the guy is trying to warn the train....futile, to say the least....


Nope, it looks like that guy was a railfan, just trying to get some video of trains....when the train starting laying on the horn, he was waving in reply, not knowing that the train was trying to warn the car behind him......I doubt that rail fan guy was even aware of the car that got crunched until it happened......


----------



## microbuss

THIS is why I physically STOP at ungated crossings!
Even ones with a signal with lights but no gates 
Can't trust them


----------

